# DEAL on Transferrable Eldora pass



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm looking for 2 or 3 other people to buy fully transferable Eldora passes.
Usually they cost $559 but if we go in together well get'em for about $425 each.
Call me or email me
303 229-0070
[email protected]


----------

